# No me va el Subwoofer JBL



## yamoskeao (Nov 21, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, tengo algo de experiencia en reparaciones tv, video ( ya hace tiempo) , pero en el audio no mucha..

vamos a la cuestion , mi problema es con un subwoofer JBL de 100w ( de un equipo home cinema), la averia es ke cuando conecto el equipo no salta el subwoofer ( antes con unos "tortacitos" ) llegaba a arrancar pero poco a poco hasta ke enganchaba , y seguia hasta ke lo apagaba !! ahora ya ni eso, lo he desarmao, y he mirao las soldaduras y todo bien...

podria ser problemas de masa ??

no se si me he explicao, pero a groso modo una averia "fantasma" 

alguien da una idea de ke puede ser ??

salu2


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 21, 2006)

una averia fantasma,jajaja es wena esa expresion, amos a ver tu dices que al dar golpes a la caja funcionaba, lo cual indica que el problema esta en algo que por cualquier causa se mueve de su sitio, si dices que las soldaduras estan bien, revisa los botones, si estos no pierden su contacto, el problema casi seguro se encuentra en el propio altavoz, en la bobina que desplaza el cono, que puede estar cortada por dentro, o desencajada, ami me ha pasado alguna que otra vez, sacale el forntal al subwoofer, para que puedes ver el altavoz, conectalo a musica, y empuja con suavidad la membrana hacia abajo, hacia el iman, poco a poco, si al hacer esto el altavoz suena ya encontraste el problema, lo unico que falta es cambiar el altavoz, bueno pruebalo, aver si el fantasma se metio en la bobina y eso es lo que no te deja tranquilo.

tomatelo con calma


----------



## yamoskeao (Nov 23, 2006)

gracias guille, pero lo primero ke hice fue cambiarle el altavoz y na de na !!

otros sintomas :  

_ el sonido ke hace cuando intenta "enganchar"   , sonar, es como si estuvieras rascando el altavoz con las uñas  , unos dias engancha y otros noo  , pero ya con menos frecuencia , lo ke me despista totalmente, por ke  los transistores no se deterioran , O se rompen o no!!! 
y lo ke dices de la botonera, solo tiene x detras un potenciometro..

podria ser del cable ke viene del amplificador o su conector ???

o algun ke otro condensador? 

a ver si poco a poco !!!

gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 23, 2006)

podria ser, del conector o del cable como bien dices, cuando pasa algo asi , que parece rasgar y no suena siempre, solo cuando lo golpeas, es porque por algun sitio el circuito esta interrumpido, bien sea por el principio(cables y conectores de entrada al amplificador), por medio(placa de circuito impreso y sus componentes), o por el final (conectores de salida del amplificador, el cable del altavoz, o la bobina del altavoz) al decir tu que al golpear suena, se deduce claramente que si el circuito esta interrumpidoo por algun sitio, este es muypequeño, del orden de 1mm o 2 como mucho, y va a ser un cable fino, o de 1 pelillo, o alguna parte de una bobina, etc... porque es muy improbable que el cable de salida del amplificador se rrompa asi como asi, ya que debe ser gordo y flexible (muchos pelillos) yo no soy del todo electronico, pero mi aficion me ha llevado a leer mucho y practicar mucho por mi cuenta, y probando todo eso, te diria que el fallo es o una bobina de dentro del circuito del amplificador, o un condensador, por cierto, sube el volumen a tope,y quitale los cables de entrada, a ver si oyeses un zumbido en el altavoz, normalmente al no tener conectado el amplificador a nada y darle volumen suena un zumbido pequeño, si suena algo, esta completamente seguro que no es el amplificador el que falla, sera de la entrada de audio, ya sea de la salida del equipo previo al amplificador o la entrada de este.

como te dije en el otro post tomatelo con calma, y si no das con el fallo, al tecnico y no te comas el coco, y si no lo dejas apartado y lo usas para piezas que te sirvan para otros proyectos. en fin, dime de cuando en cuando como va,si das con algo o no ok??


un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 23, 2006)

hola yamo para reparalo te tiro un par de pasos (no se mucho pero soy principiante y he hecho algunos )

1_revisar la continuidad de los cables (cable para la bocina ,entrada cable mallado,alimentacion etc)
2_si estan todo los cables como deve estar repasa 1 por 1 las soldaduras 
3_az de hacer lo que dise guille
4_si el problema aun perciste cambia todos los capacitores que tenga el amplificador no deven se muchos unos 6 o 7
5_si aun no funciona verifica la impedabcia de la  bocina y ahi sabras si sirve o no  

espero aya ayudado un saludo aaaaa y de cuanta potencia es el amplificador que trae el sub?


----------



## yamoskeao (Nov 24, 2006)

gracias a los 2 , lo revisare a conciencia...

el amplificador es de 100w rms

salu2


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 24, 2006)

espero encuentres el fallo pronto y no te partas mas la cabeza con eso 


un saludo y animo


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 24, 2006)

si lo solucionas dilo ehh no se te vaya a olvidar que a mi me dejas en vilo sin saber que le paso al amplificador ok?


----------

